# too many assassin snails?



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Just take them back for store credit man and keep about 40 of them.


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

these are not big enough to get credit for yet.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

40 is a lot IMO. I keep 3 in my 60g. lol


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah, but those pond snails really got shown who's boss.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Well 40 is nothing compared to how many he has now. Make sure you feed them to get to store credit size.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok…
I don’t mean to jack your post, but What do you feed the Assassin snail once the pest snails are gone?


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/138123-assasins.html


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

they eat what they eat, I never specifically feed them, unless I find a snail in another tank. then I put on my monocle and pet my cat while I drop it in the tank and laugh.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I remember reading that another user here has fed it raw chicken, in small pieces.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXtE4ZC1IQA


----------

